# Emergency Dog Food



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Well I'm sure more than a few of us have furry friends, I know I do. I'm sure most of us also know the benefits a dog or dogs can yield in a SHTF scenario, such as a watch/guard dog, intruder deterrent, hunting partner, etc. So, of course, I want to ensure that my pup is also taken care of for food storage in the event SHTF. I've looked into a few companies who make emergency dog food rations with shelf lives good for up to 15 years, but how much or long the food will last is an entirely different story, and that's my question. Do any of you know of any specific companies or websites that sell properly rationed dog food to last for xx days? I'm thinking a 90 day supply of emergency food for my pup would be about right, as it'd give me time to either find more or begin to properly measure and ration meat from hunting/fishing into his diet. He doesn't eat excessively (unless I let him) as he's just a lab mix weighing in at about 60lbs. He's 12 months old, which means his metabolism will be slowing down after the 24 month mark, and he's already eating a healthy two bowls of food (1 cup of food per serving) a day, which is enough to keep him healthy and gaining good weight while maintaining a high state of activity throughout the days (running, playing, digging, etc).

Think you guys can help me out?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Problem is, there is no one size fits all. Different breeds need different food. Variety will help. I know someone that does mylar bags in metal trash cans. I do 64oz mason jars & vacseal the lids.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife does dog rescue. We always have a ton of food in the house But it goes quickly. I'd say full rotation within a few months. If the shtf we'd be stocked for our 4 for quite awhile but spoilage of the dry stuff after a few months would be a concern. I've started to discuss with the Wench and asked her to look into it. I focus on the 2 legged aspect.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As all kibble isn't equal all packaging isn't equal. The better quality kibble seems to have better packaging. I purchase 4Health from Tractor Supply for my working breed dogs. Half their feed is raw meat though. Chest freezers for the raw meat.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I will just feed mine eggs and chickens if SHTF. That's some of the best feed for dogs anyway.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I have an Irish wolfhound and a Siberian husky. Between the two of them, they eat about 2-4 lbs of dog food a day, depending on how much they eat. We have enough dog food to last our dogs about 2 months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Cygnus said:


> I will just feed mine eggs and chickens if SHTF. That's some of the best feed for dogs anyway.


Don't forget that the bad guys are high in protein, too. All joking aside, The kibble I get for my dog has a little over a one year self life. I always have a spare bag on hand for emergency rations. When I get down the the end of the bag, I buy another and rotate my stock. For my BOB, I do a vacuum seal bag with an oxygen absorber and switch it out every year.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Don't forget that the bad guys are high in protein, too. All joking aside, The kibble I get for my dog has a little over a one year self life. I always have a spare bag on hand for emergency rations. When I get down the the end of the bag, I buy another and rotate my stock. For my BOB, I do a vacuum seal bag with an oxygen absorber and switch it out every year.


Anyone that threatens my family will feed my dog.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Waste not want not I always say...I guess in that case there wont be much in the way of DNA evidence to come back on you either, not that I condone criminal behavior!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Having 2 dogs I started buying a few extra bags of dry dog food. I have 4-6 large bags in a basement and cycle through them as the dogs eat whats kept in the house. I figure this give me 4-6 months of food for them. The truth is you can always feed your dog some left over game if you find yourself running low on food.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhh good question, my old man was giving me a story about one of his nz farm dogs not long ago, apparently they make a "complete" dog basket that only one or two a day is all what a working dog needs, I don't know any more that that apart from farming suppliers sell it..??..


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Waste not want not I always say...I guess in that case there wont be much in the way of DNA evidence to come back on you either, not that I condone criminal behavior!


Can't they get DNA out of poo nowadays?

I don't have any food set aside for my lab. He'll eat anything I will, and a whole bunch of stuff I wouldn't. As much as I love him, the preps are to keep my family and me alive. He'll make it just fine without devoting precious space and dollars to him. Besides, I've tasted his dogfood...it really sucks!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

My 2 Rotties don't care what I put in their bowls as long as it's not trying to eat them first. Of course they would rather have steaks but are content with what they get from Tractor Supply. I generally keep about 200 lbs. stocked up for them and rotate it out as I replenish. I doubt they would have a problem with BG burgers tho.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Reptilicus said:


> My 2 Rotties don't care what I put in their bowls as long as it's not trying to eat them first. Of course they would rather have steaks but are content with what they get from Tractor Supply. I generally keep about 200 lbs. stocked up for them and rotate it out as I replenish. I doubt they would have a problem with BG burgers tho.


My pups are the same. The shepherd will eat anything. Damn near took my finger off this morning while giving her bad/discolored hot dogs. My finger hurt for half an hour haha.

The husky mix will eat just about anything. If its a new food, she has to see someone else eat it first. I was picking apricots off the tree and eating them. I would pick off the ones that the birds ate and would throw them to her. She would pass on them. Yet if I acted like I took a bit first, she'd eat it haha

Post SHTF, I figured I'd just feed them what I was cooking for myself. I'd just cook a little extra.

But for now, I keep about a month extra of dog food on hand. I buy from the feed store, and because it's more nutritious, they require less. Very helpful post SHTF. They get about 2 cups each, but I can probably give them 1 cup each and they'd be ok. But that's just cruel. They need a full stomach


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a reoccurring post but here are some thoughts...

First 90 days of dog food is easy, just back stock the food you normally feed 4 or 5 bags deep and "there ya go"

Make sure you rotate the bags so the oldest is being fed first but seriously 90 days of dog food is super easy with no extra expense except for fronting the cash to buy several bags.

Next look for alternate sources of food, for instance my German Shepherd LOVES to eat horse poop

Yes you heard me right, if she finds a reasonable fresh pile of horse cookies she just goes to town, this is a dog that is NOT underfed, she just likes them.

SHTF I am planning on taking her for a walk and in the pasture where the horses are we will be just fine, I imagine I can HALF the bag food once she gets her lips around a little horse scat.

Rotten meat from a failed freezer, no problem... Shoot every cat you see roaming around and feed it to your pup.

There will be hundreds of roaming pets after the SHTF, shoot them and eat them, or feed them to you dog.

It really isn't hard, a dogs stomach can take a lot more abuse than yours


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a lot of dogs and this is of course a concern. I use about 40lbs a day to feed mine. Yes you read that right 40lbs. I would need a semi trailer full to carry us through for any length of time. Like you, I see the value of my dogs as a part of our security as well as for the live stock so I plan for them too. 
Rice is a big prep for most of us and it is also useful as dog food. I already use it to make dog food at least once a week. I get at least 5 doz eggs a day now and the extras or damaged ones go to the dogs. Most of the good ones I sell now but would probably depend on them for our food if TSHTF, either as eggs or to hatch for more meat. either way also dog food..
I also have an over abundance of goats milk and milk by products. I mix this into a big mess of ewwwy goodness and the dogs go nuts over it. 

Interesting fact for those interested.... dogs in the Yukon often survived on a combination of fish, wild game and "sourdough hots". I have friends that even used these pancakes to feed their horses. The animals go crazy over the yeasty taste. My dogs and I have a ritual on sunday mornings. I make up a big platter of cakes and stand on the back steps and toss them out into the yard like freebies. They love them and stand at the door waiting with mouths drooling. Pancakes are super cheap and the sourdough can be available for both human and animal consumption.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I have a lot of dogs and this is of course a concern. I use about 40lbs a day to feed mine. Yes you read that right 40lbs. I would need a semi trailer full to carry us through for any length of time. Like you, I see the value of my dogs as a part of our security as well as for the live stock so I plan for them too.
> Rice is a big prep for most of us and it is also useful as dog food. I already use it to make dog food at least once a week. I get at least 5 doz eggs a day now and the extras or damaged ones go to the dogs. Most of the good ones I sell now but would probably depend on them for our food if TSHTF, either as eggs or to hatch for more meat. either way also dog food..
> I also have an over abundance of goats milk and milk by products. I mix this into a big mess of ewwwy goodness and the dogs go nuts over it.
> 
> Interesting fact for those interested.... dogs in the Yukon often survived on a combination of fish, wild game and "sourdough hots". I have friends that even used these pancakes to feed their horses. The animals go crazy over the yeasty taste. My dogs and I have a ritual on sunday mornings. I make up a big platter of cakes and stand on the back steps and toss them out into the yard like freebies. They love them and stand at the door waiting with mouths drooling. Pancakes are super cheap and the sourdough can be available for both human and animal consumption.


Curious.. How many do you have?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Anyone that threatens my family will feed my dog.


I have 4 huge pit bulls ... Just looking at them would scare most...

Until they figured out the biggest threat
.
.
.
.
.
.
Getting licked to death... The horror..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stock as much of the dogs favorite kibble as you can afford,we have 3 50lb bags for our dog,thats about 4 month supply.we rotate and the place we buy at (a feed and grain store)always has free samples, 2 pkg per visit.we buy her bags of food bi-monthly and we stop about once a week (because they are close by)and maybe get her a treat or hide chew and get more free samples.as we rotate her food, we may add some samples starting to go out of date in the big bin upstairs we keep about a weeks worth of food in and replenish the bug in samples next to her her fresh bags where we keep them in our basement in some old plastic camping coolers we have picked up here and there.also, we read an article written by a survivalist vetranarian and learned that dogs can eat what we eat also just not a lot of it and no mres,raisins,grapes,chocalate, etc.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I have a lot of dogs and this is of course a concern. I use about 40lbs a day to feed mine. Yes you read that right 40lbs. I would need a semi trailer full to carry us through for any length of time. Like you, I see the value of my dogs as a part of our security as well as for the live stock so I plan for them too.
> Rice is a big prep for most of us and it is also useful as dog food. I already use it to make dog food at least once a week. I get at least 5 doz eggs a day now and the extras or damaged ones go to the dogs. Most of the good ones I sell now but would probably depend on them for our food if TSHTF, either as eggs or to hatch for more meat. either way also dog food..
> I also have an over abundance of goats milk and milk by products. I mix this into a big mess of ewwwy goodness and the dogs go nuts over it.
> 
> Interesting fact for those interested.... dogs in the Yukon often survived on a combination of fish, wild game and "sourdough hots". I have friends that even used these pancakes to feed their horses. The animals go crazy over the yeasty taste. My dogs and I have a ritual on sunday mornings. I make up a big platter of cakes and stand on the back steps and toss them out into the yard like freebies. They love them and stand at the door waiting with mouths drooling. Pancakes are super cheap and the sourdough can be available for both human and animal consumption.


I've never done the sourdough route, but I can see how that'd be good for the dogs, especially when mixed with meats and rice. You definitely can't discount the usefulness of dogs though in many aspects, hell, our predecessors understood full and well the usefulness of our canine companions. I'd say that Diesel (my lab/pit mix) stands as the most useful of all the dogs on the property, even more so than the German Shepherds, largely because he possesses a good prey drive, but doesn't actually key into it unless I give him the go ahead, which has really been tempting me to train him up as a hog or squirrel dog though. He's already a damn good gopher hunter, and usually brings me at least three or four a week with no maiming beyond a broken neck. So do I think he'd be good about hunting for himself just on the property? Definitely, one gopher could easily feed him for a full day, but I've been wanting t key in on his hunting a bit more, so I'll probably get my hands on a baby feral hog and raise it around him to get him used to wrestling with it to better teach him how to actually take one down. I've done similar training before, and it usually works like a dream, even with the most docile of dogs. Still, I'll probably get my hands on a few months worth of dog food and rotate out the bags as time goes by to keep a fresh supply for him.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

specknowsbest said:


> I've never done the sourdough route, but I can see how that'd be good for the dogs, especially when mixed with meats and rice. You definitely can't discount the usefulness of dogs though in many aspects, hell, our predecessors understood full and well the usefulness of our canine companions. I'd say that Diesel (my lab/pit mix) stands as the most useful of all the dogs on the property, even more so than the German Shepherds, largely because he possesses a good prey drive, but doesn't actually key into it unless I give him the go ahead, which has really been tempting me to train him up as a hog or squirrel dog though. He's already a damn good gopher hunter, and usually brings me at least three or four a week with no maiming beyond a broken neck. So do I think he'd be good about hunting for himself just on the property? Definitely, one gopher could easily feed him for a full day, but I've been wanting t key in on his hunting a bit more, so I'll probably get my hands on a baby feral hog and raise it around him to get him used to wrestling with it to better teach him how to actually take one down. I've done similar training before, and it usually works like a dream, even with the most docile of dogs. Still, I'll probably get my hands on a few months worth of dog food and rotate out the bags as time goes by to keep a fresh supply for him.


I haven't done any training with mine for hunting but have done some extensive training to walk and investigate the perimeter of the property. I started with walking them around the yard at night several times. each dog goes separate and has it own trail to follow. once they got used to that I started sending them out by themselves and letting them follow their trail by themselves. I am now working with them to find "toys" and treats I have left them so they get used to finding the oddities of their trail. someday the hope is that they will recognize other oddities on their trail and learn how to alert me. I have surveillance cameras so I can watch what they are doing now, but without electricity they don't do much good. 
I have Lab mix also. Mine are all labradoodles. the blacks are perfect for night and hopefully the lighter ones during the day.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I haven't done any training with mine for hunting but have done some extensive training to walk and investigate the perimeter of the property. I started with walking them around the yard at night several times. each dog goes separate and has it own trail to follow. once they got used to that I started sending them out by themselves and letting them follow their trail by themselves. I am now working with them to find "toys" and treats I have left them so they get used to finding the oddities of their trail. someday the hope is that they will recognize other oddities on their trail and learn how to alert me. I have surveillance cameras so I can watch what they are doing now, but without electricity they don't do much good.
> I have Lab mix also. Mine are all labradoodles. the blacks are perfect for night and hopefully the lighter ones during the day.


I thankfully haven't had to do any security training with my dog, as he's seemed to naturally fall into the watch/guard dog role very well. It's actually very impressive if he sees or hear something. He'll come and alert me, then head off in the direction of what caught his attention the moment I've got my gun and start following him. It's a very good system and I reward him every time he does it, even if it's just a cat, because cats aren't normal on our property.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

specknowsbest said:


> I thankfully haven't had to do any security training with my dog, as he's seemed to naturally fall into the watch/guard dog role very well. It's actually very impressive if he sees or hear something. He'll come and alert me, then head off in the direction of what caught his attention the moment I've got my gun and start following him. It's a very good system and I reward him every time he does it, even if it's just a cat, because cats aren't normal on our property.


mine also have the natural instinct to do the watch dog thing, but I wanted more than just a barking dog. I wanted mine to quietly seek out changes in their yard. this could be an intruder, another animal or what ever. I want them to tell me come see...something is not the way it should be...
does that make sense? maybe I'm saying it wrong. I have had lots of dogs that would guard the territory but in the SHTF situation I would need to have as many eyes and ears as possible on alert to anything that could effect how we survive. A chicken loose in the yard could mean a lost meal if not detected fast enough.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Great Pyreneses are sort of like that. They come in two flavors, one that stays with the flock (goats or sheep or whatever) and others that roam the perimeter looking for intruders (predators). And they are intensely loyal to a owner. They will do it without any training either...it's amazing to watch.

The only downside, you don't know which type they will be until later in life. But still great dogs.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The dog food I buy for my great danes generally comes with about a 2 year shelf life. We keept about 270 days worth on hand for them and rotate it; they do a 40lb every 15 days like clock work. They both beg for "SHTF" because they know if it happens and their 270 day supply runs out they'll eat what we eat.


----------

